# P0118 Engine Coolant Temerature Circuit High Input



## bonelafide (Feb 12, 2009)

This isnt for my car, but my friend has a 2004 VW beetle TurboS model, and she has a P0118 code.

im really trying to find out, where exactly is the ECT circuit or sensor located? pictures would help, and also any ideas where we could get a new one. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temerature Circuit High Input (bonelafide)*

ect is your problem, its on the coolant flange on the drivers side of the head. if its black its probably bad. new ones are green not too expensive from the dealer.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temerature Circuit High Input (oooodriver)*

not always true....i have the same code well it changes from po118 to po116 which is high output or out of range codes
bought a green top and put it in there and codes still are there


----------



## bonelafide (Feb 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

anyone know where i can find a picture of where exactly it is though? 
VW/Car Noob here ha. 
*but im learning*


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temerature Circuit High Input (bonelafide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonelafide* »_ pictures would help, and also any ideas where we could get a new one. 

Pictures: * http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287042
Replacement: from the dealer.
- Erik


----------



## bonelafide (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temerature Circuit High Input (bluefox280)*

ok, and it will be the same thing for a Beetle correct?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: P0118 Engine Coolant Temerature Circuit High Input (bonelafide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonelafide* »_ok, and it will be the same thing for a Beetle correct? 

The installation? Yes.
- Erik


----------



## bonelafide (Feb 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ok thanks. ill be sure to come back when i actually change it out if i have any problems.


----------

